# 1938 Indian Bicycle and Sidecar on Ebay!



## Ace356 (Feb 12, 2007)

Check it out gang. This may be one of the best restorations ever on a pre-war bicycle. Complete with a sidecar that is truely amazing! Lots of photos and the history to boot. Drop dead gorgeous....

Ace356


----------



## supper15fiets (Feb 13, 2007)

*Indian*

yep , that is a beauty for sure:eek:


----------



## militarymonark (Feb 13, 2007)

thats been on ebay before but its realy awesome, I would love to make a side car for a bike


----------

